# Osmo and Non Abrasive pads



## Mrs C (4 Sep 2019)

I have had a go using a 3m Scotchbrite non abrasive pad for applying Osmo and it gives a much better finnish. However, this stuff is relatively expensive and not that easy to get hold of (unless I am looking in the wrong place)

Can anyone suggest a cheaper alternative? Does anyone know what the difference is between this and the non scratch kitchen scourers that you can buy in the supermarket?


----------



## will1983 (4 Sep 2019)

No difference at all as far as I can tell.

I've seen people use those sponge pads on a handle that you can fill with fluid before and they seem to work well.
I've never tried it myself, the areas I do are so big I use a 9" velour roller or a 2" brush.


----------



## LancsRick (4 Sep 2019)

What sort of area are you covering? Bog standard lint free cotton cloth is my usual choice for applying any oil or wax.


----------



## mbartlett99 (4 Sep 2019)

I got 3M white pads on www.cromwell.co.uk which seemed to be the cheapest; certainly not cheap though. They do seem to give a slightly better finish than a rag as you're effectively denibbing as you go.

Don't know about anyone else but I found it easier to get a good finish if I then polished off with a rag. If I wasn't careful the pads would leave little streaks if I neglected to get absolutely all the excess off.


----------



## will1983 (4 Sep 2019)

LancsRick":396ap0ml said:


> What sort of area are you covering? Bog standard lint free cotton cloth is my usual choice for applying any oil or wax.



The current wardrobe build uses 6 sheets of veneered MDF, so two coats on the show face and one on the reverse comes to 53.5m2. That's more than enough to bore the bejesus out of anyone if I don't find a way to do it quickly.

Edit: forgot the back panels which are another 14m2! So about 67m2 in total.


----------



## Roland (4 Sep 2019)

Have you tried wire wool? I’ve had success using 0000 grade. The iron particle darken the grain, making it stand out more.


----------



## rkchapman (7 Sep 2019)

I've been finishing a large fitted wardrobe with veneered MDF and Osmo recently, and I used these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0058HVG6C

Festool 496509 Polishing Fleece STF D150/0 white/10

On an old Metabo random-orbital sander on lowest speed. I applied the osmo using a syringe just ahead of the movement of the sander.

Much faster and less tiring than doing it by hand, and uses less Osmo too, I think. The pads don't last forever but I still have 6 left after doing the whole wardrobe (7 sheets of veneered MDF, one coat).


----------



## woodbloke66 (9 Sep 2019)

Osmo straight out the tin is far too gloopy for a decent finish, however it's applied but if it's thinned about 40% with white spirit, a much better surface is obtained. I just use a Liberon lacquer brush to slosh it on and cut back between each coat with 600g abranet with around three coats in total, finally finishing with an application of decent wax applied with a grey Webrax pad. The other reason for thinning the stuff is that it makes it go a lot further  - Rob


----------



## Mrs C (9 Sep 2019)

Thank you, I will try thinning it down. How many coats do you put on?

I have been applying using a mutton cloth, but the pads give a much better finish with virtually no knocking between coats.

Thanks


----------

